# Grub startet nicht?

## Hotstuff

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/md1          /boot                   ext2  noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md3          /                       ext3  noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2         none                    swap  sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/sdb2         none                    swap  sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/vg/usr       /usr                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/portage   /usr/portage            ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles  ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/home      /home                   ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/opt       /opt                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/tmp       /tmp                    ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/var       /var                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/vartmp    /var/tmp                ext2  noatime         1 2

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/md3

```

```

livecd grub # ls

device.map     grub.conf.sample  nbgrub             stage2           vstafs_stage1_5

e2fs_stage1_5  iso9660_stage1_5  pxegrub            stage2.netboot   xfs_stage1_5

fat_stage1_5   jfs_stage1_5      reiserfs_stage1_5  stage2.old

ffs_stage1_5   menu.lst          splash.xpm.gz      stage2_eltorito

grub.conf      minix_stage1_5    stage1             ufs2_stage1_5

```

fdisk /dev/sda

```

/dev/sda1               1          11       88326   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2              12          61      401625   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              62         311     2008125   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda4             312       30401   241697925   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

fdisk /dev/sdb

```

/dev/sdb1               1          11       88326   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2              12          61      401625   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3              62         311     2008125   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb4             312       30401   241697925   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

Es kann wie nicht auf Grub zugreifen.

Steht immer so wie keine Harddisk gefunden worden ist!!

Bitte hilft mir!!!

Gruss Dave

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-642962-highlight-.html

Dieser Thread ist auch von dir, und es scheint als ob du bei beiden dasselbe Thema hast?

Versuch mal eine grub.conf zu bauen, in der nur das Nötigste steht.

Lass also mal den ganzen Framebuffer Kram weg.

Dann solltest du schonmal booten können.

Danach kannst du ja einen zweiten Kernel mit zweitem Grub Eintrag bauen und damit rumspielen.

Damit hast du dann auch schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Grub gesammelt und entdeckst weitere Fehler evtl von alleine.

Tobi

----------

## Hotstuff

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versuch mal eine grub.conf zu bauen, in der nur das Nötigste steht.
> 
> Lass also mal den ganzen Framebuffer Kram weg.
> ...

 

```

default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

```

Stimmt das so?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Max Steel

fast, dein erstes ding ist schon richtig, allerdings in der real_root darf kein (hd0,0) sondern muss auch hier /dev/sda3 stehen.

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

wenn du genkernel verwendest muss der root Parameter auf /dev/ram0 und der real_root Parameter auf deine Rootpartition zeigen, in dem Fall /dev/sda3

Allerdings, ich empfehle ohnehin nur einen selbstgebackenen KErnel zu verwenden, das macht am wenigsten scherereien mit genkernel.

Auf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3 wird genau erklärt was du aktivieren musst damit alles funktioniert.

Einfach das aktivieren was dort gesagt wird, und dann noch alles durchschauen.

Du musst bei diesem durchschauen

cat /proc/cpuinfo

und

lspci (aus dem Paket pciutils)

beachten.

mit der CPUinfo setzt du die Optionen in Processor Type and Features

während du lspci für eigentlich alle unterpunkte in Device Drivers verwenden musst.

Achja, Nachtrag:

auf http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren findest du alles nocheinmal genauestens erklärt.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es geht leider nicht!

Steht immer folgendes wenn ich den PC starten will!

No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key 

Wiso findet es Grub nicht was mache ich faltsch!!!!

Gruss Dave

----------

## schachti

Du hast aber schon grub im MBR installiert (mittels grub-install)?

----------

## Hotstuff

So wie es in der Installation steht

```
livecd conf.d # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0xfd

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/

grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd1)

grub> quit
```

Gruss Dave

----------

## bell

Ist die Festplatte in der Boot-Reihenfolge im BIOS drinne?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Und wie könnte ich das ändern?

Nach dieser Anleitung bin ich vorgegangen

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Gruss Dave

----------

## schachti

Im BIOS einstellen.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Geht leider auch nicht!!

Weitere Ideen?

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> Geht leider auch nicht!!
> 
> Weitere Ideen?
> 
> Gruss Dave

 

Doch, geht! Aber du musst es schon richtig machen.

Also:

1.) Welche Boot Reihenfolge ist Momentan in deinem BIOS eingestellt?

2.) Ist die SATA Disk auf welcher du Gentoo drauf hast die einzige Disk in deinem Rechner?

3.) Wenn du mehrere Disks hast, wieviele sind SATA wieviele IDE und bei den IDE's: Wie angeschlossen (Primary/Secondary Master/Slave)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hotstuff

Bootreihenfolge:

Hard Disk Drive

CD/DVD Rom

Floppy Drive

Ethernet

Ich habe 2 Harddisk angeschlossen. 

ATA/IDE Mod  <Native>

Configure SATA as <IDE>

S.M.A.R.T <Enable>

SATA Port 0      SAMSUNG SP2504C - 250 GB

SATA Port 1      SAMSUNG SP2504C - 250 GB

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hmm...

Ich habe selber noch kein RAID unter Gentoo aufgesetzt. Aber warum gibst du in GRUB jeweils die direkten Partitionen an? Normalerweise erstellt man bei einem RAID System doch Metadevices und benutzt diese anstelle der Originaldevices.

In der von dir aufgelisteten Doku steht doch auch explizit folgendes drinn:

 *Quote:*   

> Befehlsauflistung 2.32: grub.conf-Beispiel
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> ...

 

Anscheinend kann dein System die Festplatten nicht finden. Darum kann er auch nicht davon booten. Welche Optionen kannst du im BIOS für Configure SATA as <IDE>  noch einstellen?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

IDE

Raid

AHCI

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> IDE
> 
> Raid
> ...

 

Versuch es mal mit AHCI.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ist ja klar das dass auch nicht geht.

Oh man, der Rootserver macht mich Krank. Bin schon seid 4 Tage am diesen Problem am lösen.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Gibheer

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> So wie es in der Installation steht
> 
> ```
> grub> setup (hd0)
> 
> ...

 

wieso setzt du da zwei mal setup? Das macht doch garkeinen Sinn, weil du ja nur ein Betriebssystem hast von dem du booten willst o.O

----------

## NightDragon

@Gibheer

Selbst wenn es 100 Betriebsysteme wären würde man Grub nur 1 mal installieren müssen.

Ahm Ich nehme mal an, dass er auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte und einfach Grub im MBR aller Platten kopiert hat.

@Hotstuff

Wie sieht deine /boot/device.map aus?

Und wie lautet das Ergebnis von 

```
grub-install /dev/sda
```

----------

## Hotstuff

```
Wie sieht deine /boot/device.map aus?
```

(fd0)	/dev/fd0

(hd0)	/dev/sda

(hd1)	/dev/sdb

Liegt im Verzeichnis 

/boot/grub/device.map

```
grub-install /dev/sda
```

/dev/md1: Not found or not a block device.

NB: Oberste Thread aktualisiert !!!!!!!

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

>  *Hotstuff wrote:*   So wie es in der Installation steht
> 
> ```
> grub> setup (hd0)
> 
> ...

 

Und ob das Sinn macht. Dave möchte ja ein Software RAID System aufbauen. Und damit bei einem Ausfall nicht nur die gewählten Partitionen sondern eben auch der MBR vorhanden ist, muss GRUB auf beide Disks installiert werden.

Im übrigen wird das auch in der Gentoo Doku angegeben, welche er zitiert hat.

@Dave

Dein Problem ist nicht Linux sondern das System selber. Spiele einfach im Bios ein wenig herum mit den Settings, welche für das booten zuständig sind. Dein Rechner kann nicht von den Disks booten, weil er diese nicht als Bootdisks erkennt. Ich hatte das Problem auch auf meinem ASUS Board. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen, welche Settings das Problem behoben haben.

Ausserdem ist das immer etwas schwierig, da je nach Hersteller und BIOS Version die Settings immer mal wieder anders heissen oder an einem anderen Ort zu finden sind.

Hier mal einige Angaben, wie es bei mir aussieht:

 *Quote:*   

> [MAIN]
> 
> Primary IDE Master	[TOSHIBA DVD ROM]
> 
> Primary IDE Slave	[_NEC DVD_RW    ]
> ...

 

Wie du siehst, sind bei mir die Drives im BIOS als Third und Fourth IDE Master, was eigentlich /dev/hdc und /dev/hdd darstellen würde. Jedoch spreche ich die Disks mit /dev/sda und /dev/sdb an (wie gesagt, ich habe kein RAID).

Settings bei den einzelnen Disks:

 *Quote:*   

> Type				[Auto]
> 
> LBA/Large Mode			[Auto]
> 
> Block (Multi-Sector Transfer) M	[Auto]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [IDE Configuration]
> 
> Configure SATA As		[AHCI]
> 
> ALPE and ASP			[Disabled]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [Configure Super IO Chipset]
> 
> [...]
> 
> [..div Settings zu versch. Onboard controllern wie Lan, Audio etc..]
> ...

 

Das hier ist mein eingebauter RAID Controller. Es ist wichtig, dass dieser auch bei dir auf Disabled steht da du ja Software RAID machst und nicht den eingebauten verwendest! Laut meinen Unterlagen wird dieser ausserdem nur korrekt unter Windows XP unterstützt!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Gibheer

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Gibheer wrote:*    *Hotstuff wrote:*   So wie es in der Installation steht
> 
> ```
> grub> setup (hd0)
> 
> ...

 

danke fuer die Aufklarung  :Very Happy:  Mir kam das einfach etwas befremdlich vor den mbr auf mehrere Platten zu schreiben.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe gerade mal geschaut wie es währe mit einem Bios Update.

Ich sehe gerade der Bios Update ist von März

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15154/ENG/MQ_1719_ReleaseNotes.pdf

Diese Version ist jetzt drauf MQ96510J.86A.1663.2007.0319.1957

```
About   This Release:

       December 17, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1719.2007.1216.0002

       VBIOS info:

        Build Number: 1518 PC 14.27 07/06/2007 17:11:20.

       SATA RAID info:

        Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

       SATA AHCI info:

        Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info:

        Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Enabled the non-iSRT BIOS to be updatable on iSRT skus.

BIOS Version 1716

About   This Release:

       December 03, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1716.2007.1203.0002

       VBIOS info:

        Build Number: 1518 PC 14.27 07/06/2007 17:11:20.

       SATA RAID info:

        Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

       SATA AHCI info:

        Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info:

        Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Fixed issue where the PCI-E video card has no display in OQM

        test.

BIOS Version 1713

About   This Release:

       November 26, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1713.2007.1125.0002

       VBIOS info:

        Build Number: 1518 PC 14.27 07/06/2007 17:11:20.

       SATA RAID info:

        Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

       SATA AHCI info:

        Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info:

        Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Updated processor support.

BIOS Version 1709

About   This Release:

       October 11, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1709.2007.1010.1926

       VBIOS info:

        Build Number: 1518 PC 14.27 07/06/2007 17:11:20.

       SATA RAID info:

        Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

       SATA AHCI info:

        Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info:

        Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Fixed issue where PMM calls would sometimes fail incorrectly.

BIOS Version 1707

About   This Release:

       September 20, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1707.2007.0919.2024

       VBIOS info:

        Build Number: 1518 PC 14.27 07/06/2007 17:11:20.

       SATA RAID info:

        Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

       SATA AHCI info:

        Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info:

        Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Updated Video BIOS Build Number: 1518 PC 14.27 07/06/2007

        17:11:20.

     Changed the method of getting ME FW capability through MEBx

        instead of hardcoded.

     Workaround on DVMT GraphicsDriverMemorySize Option value to

        fulfill IIA requirement.

BIOS Version 1705

About   This Release:

       September 03, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1705.2007.0902.1850

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1471 PC 14.27 03/23/2007 16:50:31.

*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Fixed issue where IIA or ITK could not set boot order correctly.

     Fixed issue where ITK or IIA could not read boot drives' model

        strings.

     Fixed issue where ITK or IIA could not access Boot Priority List

        when all the boot devices disabled in the BIOS Setup.

     Fixed issue where ITK/IIA could not set Boot Order if the Boot

        Menu Type in the BIOS Setup was set to Advance.

     Updated CK505 clock chip driver to make it robust for multiple

        platforms.

     Fixed issue where system will hang at OS loading screen with

        processor C4 state enabled.

     Switch SATA PLL to PLL2, only when Burn In mode is supported and

        enabled.

     Fixed system hang while language is not selected after language

        list message pop-out.

     Fixed "Validate the Consistency of the TCPA EventLog" failure with

        Windows* Logo Kit 1.0c TPM BIOS Interface Logo Test.

     Changed displayed SOL copyright to 2007.

     Fixed intermittent POST hang 0x25.

     Fixed issue where certain USB bar code scanners would drop a

        single character if used under USB Legacy.

     Fixed ME WOL from S5/S3 wake the whole system instead of just ME.

     Fixed issue where system unable boot to connected bootable Hard

        Disk device, when all devices in Advanced mode are disabled.

BIOS Version 1699

About   This Release:

       July 30, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1699.2007.0729.2026

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1471 PC 14.27 03/23/2007 16:50:31.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Added ITK Data Var Type 3 to store VAREQ variable.

     Fixed issue where flashing a large BMP Logo caused inability to

        reflash and possibly not boot.

BIOS Version 1698

About   This Release:

       July 24, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1698.2007.0724.0037

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1471 PC 14.27 03/23/2007 16:50:31.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

       PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Changed the HDD pre-delay option's stepping style.

     Fixed issue where language display in BIOS setup is not changed

        according to BIOS setup variable.

     Synched up CPU module to Baseline 8.6.

     Workaround an intermittent failure seen with EFI_VARIABLE in

        Windows environment.

     Added QST support for new processors.

     Implement dynamic detection method for SRC0_SEL setting.

     Fixed issue where ME_ENABLE bit in CK505 not set before ME init

        during S3 resume.

     Fixed issue where the change in BIOS language does not take place

        cleanly for many cases.

     Fixed issue where Language selection and language display mismatch

        after press Ctrl+Alt+Del.

     Fixed issue where language selection and language display are not

        matched after user pressed F9/loaded default in BIOS setup.

     Fixed ME page shows junk while press <F9> to load default by added

        code to ignore <F9> function while on AMT page.

     Added capability to override debug patches even if the patch

        version is lesser than the current version.

     Moved previously hidden Force On-board LAN Device setup option

        from Normal mode to Maintenance mode.

     Removed ME debug code that produced ME beep codes during POST.

     Add messages for USB key provisioning.

     Fixed resource allocation issues with PCI cards with multiple P2P

        bridges.

     Fix for initializing OemDefault variable to proper size.

     Fixed issue where "Single Processor Mode" setup option not

        working.

     Fixed issue where Quad core CPU not able to run in single

        processor mode.

     Added support for Windows Vista* Media Center OCUR Host Firmware

        Support.

     Fixed a problem where the system would sometimes hang when the CMP

        was disabled.

     Fixed ME "End of DRAM Respond" error when the board is first power

        up after removed and reinstalled the battery.

     Reduced BIOS init time for S3 resume by enabling SPI prefetching.

     Added serial POST code support.

     Fixed issue where USB keyboards were not usable during option ROMs

        initialization.

     Fixed the problem where disabling USB legacy support hangs the

        legacy free system during POST.

     Updated to Video BIOS Build Number: 1471 PC 14.27 03/23/2007

        16:50:31

     Fixed issue where system with 4GB memory boot very slow the first

        time after SPI fresh burned.

     Fixed DMI memory slot location ID doesn't match motherboard

        markings.

     Updated to RAID option rom: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.1.1001

     Updated PXE UNDI rom to Initializing Intel(R) Boot Agent GE

        v1.2.50.

*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

       Fixed an issue where flashing a large BMP Logo caused inability to

        reflash and possibly no boot.

       Fixed issue where system not able to install Microsoft Vista* 64-

        bit O/S with certain processor.

       Updated supported processors.

       Fixed issue where the BIOS was potentially using all processor

        variable MTRRs.

BIOS Version 1687

About   This Release:

       May 10, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1687.2007.0510.0258

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1471 PC 14.27 03/23/2007 16:50:31.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.0.1002

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.42

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Updated to Video BIOS Build Number: 1471 PC 14.27 03/23/2007

        16:50:31.

     Fixed ME "End of DRAM Respond" error when the board is first

        powered up.

     Implemented dynamic clock control for IGD clock.

     Fixed resource allocation issue with PCI cards with multiple P2P

        bridges.

BIOS Version 1679

About   This Release:

       April 27, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1679.2007.0426.2359

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1436 PC 14.21 02/05/2007 17:31:04.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.0.1002

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 04-20-2007

       PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.42

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Fixed issue where some USB 2.0 boot devices become disabled late

        in POST or at boot.

     Fixed issue where all the information (including ME version) in

        “Additional System Information” page is lost, after the language

        is changed.

     Updated processor support.

     Fixed issue where the change in BIOS language does not take place

        cleanly for many cases.

     Changed the HDD pre-delay option's stepping style.

     Removed Provisioning related command line options from Express

        BIOS update.

BIOS Version 1676

About This Release:

*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

       April 13, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1676.2007.0413.0149

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1436 PC 14.21 02/05/2007 17:31:04.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.0.1002

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 09-13-2006

       PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.42

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Updated processor support.

     Changed the manufacturing SATA Type default to follow customer

        default.

     Fixed issue where incorrect resource being allocated to PCI/PCIe

        devices when ISA_EN bit enabled in the bridge.

     Fixed issue where system would run slow with 4 GB of RAM and

        certain PCI Express Graphics cards.

     Removed an 8 second delay from the ACHI option ROM to speed up

        POST.

BIOS Version 1669

About   This Release:

       April 06, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1669.2007.0406.0107

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1436 PC 14.21 02/05/2007 17:31:04.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.0.1002

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 09-13-2006

       PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.42

       ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

     Fixed Audio Code subsystem ID problem after resuming S3.

     Fixed priority issue in Advanced Boot Mode when Legacy Floppy is

        installed without a media.

     Change SATA Type default in MFG mode to AHCI if the board capable

        to support RAID or AHCI.

     Fixed issue where certain processors have boot problem to

        Microsoft* Windows* Vista.

     Changed the display string in Hardware Monitoring page from

        "+1.5V" to "MCH Vcc".

     Fixed issue where flashing a large .BMP Logo caused inability to

        reflash and possibly not boot.

     Fixed issue where certain keyboard does not work with USB Legacy

        support.

     Fixed WOL from G3 feature not working issue.

     Updated processor support.

BIOS Version 1666

About   This Release:

       March 28, 2007

       MQ96510J.86A.1666.2007.0327.2349

       VBIOS info: Build Number: 1436 PC 14.21 02/05/2007 17:31:04.

       SATA RAID info: Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v6.1.0.1002

       SATA AHCI info: Version UPSD src 09-13-2006

*Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

     PXE Nahum info: Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.42

     ME firmware build: 2.0.5.1124 production signed.

New Fixes/Features:

    Fixed issue where Wake On LAN from G3 not working.

    Updated processor support.

    Fixed priority issue in Advance Boot Mode when Legacy Floppy is

      installed without a media.

    Fixed boot order for SCSI HDD with certain SCSI controllers and a

      SCSI HDD attached the drive was falling to the bottom of the list

      of ALL devices even though it was detected as a HDD and added to

      the HDD list in setup.

    Fixed boot issue with certain processors.

    Fixed issue where certain USB bar code scanners would drop a

      single character if used under USB Legacy.

    Fixed issue where certain keyboard does not work with USB Legacy

      support.

```

Das ist alles neu!

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe gerade mal geschaut wie es währe mit einem Bios Update.
> 
> 

 

Und was heisst das nun? Hast du meine Vorschläge ausprobiert?

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Mir ist etwas in den Sinn gekommen.

Bevor ist das Gentoo installiert habe war Debian 4 etch drauf. Dort hat der Server auch mit Grub gebootet. Dann muss ich davon ausgegen das es Fehler in einer Datei hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

NB: Ich habe eine Howto gefunden dort stehen bestimmte Parameter. Was bedeuten diese?

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf editieren: 

  timeout 5

  default 0

  serial --unit=0 --speed=57600 --word=8 --parity=no --stop=1 // Diesen hier!!!

  terminal serial

  title  GNU/Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Schön Dave. Aber in der Zwischenzeit hast du nunmal an deinem System und im BIOS rumgefummelt. Und sofern du nicht akribisch jeden deiner Schritte notiert hast ist es unmöglich zu sagen, was nun Schuld daran ist, dass es nicht mehr geht.

Wahrscheinlich hast du selber im BIOS rumgefummelt bevor du hier gefragt hast und hast nunmal irgendwas verstellt.

Fakt ist nunmal folgendes:

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> Steht immer folgendes wenn ich den PC starten will!
> 
> No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
> 
> 

 

Und diese Meldung ist nun mal eine BIOS Meldung und keine verdammte Betriebssystemmeldung. Dein Rechner sagt dir hiermit. Ich habe weder eine CD, Floppy, externes USB Device, HD noch ein LAN Interface gefunden von dem ich booten kann. Also gib mir irgendwas zum booten.

Er hat also noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit gehabt von irgend einem Device zu booten. Wie soll da GRUB oder sonst etwas daran schuld sein?

----------

## Hotstuff

Halllo

Ich habe so viele Einstellungen geändert in der Bios.

Hat gar nichts gebracht.

Es findet nur die Harddisk nicht, andere wie CD Rom,  Netzwerk, Raid Interface usw. findet es.

Habe extra Hardware seitige Raid eingestellt und auf Bootable gesetzt, bringt auch nichts!!

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich kann dir nur noch anbieten, dass ich mir die Sache selber mal ansehe.

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur übrig solange im BIOS mit den Settings zu kombinieren bis das Problem gelöst ist oder dass du (höchstwahrscheinlich kostenpflichtigen) Support deines Rootserver Anbieters in Anspruch nimmst.

Falls du mir traust, kannst du mir per PN mitteilen wie ich auf den Server komme und wie ich in das BIOS rein komme.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> NB: Ich habe eine Howto gefunden dort stehen bestimmte Parameter. Was bedeuten diese?
> 
> ```
> 
> /boot/grub/grub.conf editieren: 
> ...

 

Damit wird die Bildschirmausgabe auf die serielle Schnittstelle umgelegt, d.h. man kann Grub (den Bootvorgang) über eine serielle Konsole bedienen; in diesem Fall ttys0, 57600 bit, 8N1

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Hotstuff wrote:*   Steht immer folgendes wenn ich den PC starten will!
> 
> No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
> 
>  
> ...

 

... die daher kommen kann das aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Grub-Installation zersemmelt ist. D.h. die Kiste findet zwar ggf. noch die Festplatten aber auf diesen dann nichts wovon gebootet werden könnten.

Entweder ist die Grubinstallation im Eimer oder die Maschine sucht nur an den falschen Stellen nach einem bootfähigen Device - ggf. bringt ein Reset des Bios auf factory defaults etwas.

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst du nicht einmal versuchen im Bios auf Loading standard Bios Settings oder so zu machen?

Dadurch müssten zumindest die Bios Settings wieder zurückgestellt werden, danach kannst du deine Bootreihenfolge wieder in Ordnung bringen.

----------

## Hotstuff

@STiGMaTa_ch

Habe dir eine PM geschickt.

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich schaue es mir grade mal an Dave. Bitte gedulden.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sodalla.... Das Drama hat nach 6 Stunden ein Ende gefunden  :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

Zu beginn musste ich wirklich erst einmal im BIOS aufräumen, denn bei allen 6 SATA Slot's hiess es nur "Not Installed". Kunststück, konnte er nicht booten. Nach dem laden der Defaults und erneutem Einstellen von Settings meinerseits war dann im BIOS zumindest alles richtig gestellt.

Trotzdem hat es die Kiste nicht die Bohne interessiert. Daher habe ich gezwungenermassen von der Gentoo CD gebootet und in das System ge'chrootet. Trotz mehrerer manueller Versuche GRUB manuell zu installieren hat auch das nichts gebracht. Er wurde zwar immer korrekt installiert und in der Grubshell konnten auch beide Disks erkannt werden, doch sobald das System booten sollte. Sense...

Nach einigen Versuchen und dem unwiderruflichen zerschiessen der Partitionstabelle meinerseits habe ich die Lösung gefunden. Dieses Intel DG965WH Motherboard bootet NUR, wenn man mittels FDISK ein Bootflag auf z.B. das /boot Device setzt. Ohne das geht es einfach nicht   :Mad:   :Shocked: 

Normalerweise findet man dieses FLAG nur vor, wenn man Dualboot mit DOS/Windows Partitionen macht (Windows braucht das ebenfalls um entscheiden zu können welches die C: Partition ist). Aber bei Rechnern welche nur Linux darauf haben, musste ich dieses FLAG noch nie setzen. Tja, klein aber oho   :Rolling Eyes: 

Uebrigens @hotstuff

Ich habe dir einfach /dev/sda konfiguriert und partitioniert. /dev/sdb ist noch unangetastet. Das Software RAID kannst du nun einfach gemäss deiner weiter oben verlinkten Anleitung durchführen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## BurnRubber

Hey STiGMaTa_ch,

Hatte aktuel dasselbe Problem mit dem DG965WH. Während der Installation alles grün, nach dem ersten Start kein Boot Device mehr im System zu finden. Quasi wie ausgeraucht.

Kannst Du dich noch daran erinnern ob Du im Bios den SATA Conotroler im Legacy oder Native Mode konfiguriert hast?

Kenne ähnliche Probleme eigentlich nur wenn die Controler im Native oder Enhanced Modus laufen. 

Muss aber dazu schreiben dass ich Gentoo Neuling bin. Erschwerend hinzukommt dass ich SuSE versaut bin   :Embarassed: 

Grüße

          Burn

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *BurnRubber wrote:*   

> Kannst Du dich noch daran erinnern ob Du im Bios den SATA Conotroler im Legacy oder Native Mode konfiguriert hast? 

 

Uff... Ich bin nicht mehr sicher. Denke, dass es Momentan auf Native gestellt ist.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

